# Bummer Calves does powdered colostrum work?



## Shelbycobra (Dec 10, 2008)

I may be getting a bummer calf from a local dairy. These calves have not always been allowed to nurse and get colostrum from their mothers. Has anyone had success with the powdered colostrum? I realize bummer calves have a high death rate.

Thanks

Renee


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 10, 2008)

The colostrum only works for a few hours after birth. Then their stomachs no longer will absorb the antibodies. 

If the calves are in poor health, I would feed a good quality milk replacer several times a day. Mix in vitamins and electrolytes. Make them smaller feedings but, more frequent.

_Why doesn't the farmer feed them the colostrum? He/she has to throw that milk away as it's not shipable. _


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 10, 2008)

Also add a good probiotic. There is a product called Probios that comes in many forms that is good. A good natural yogurt has good probiotic properties too.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 10, 2008)

yes the powder clostrum works real good if you get it in the calf within 24hrs.i like getting clostrum in them as soon as possable.


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 15, 2008)

According to all the vets I've talked to, powdered colostrum is a waste of money.  However, they all seem to sell it in their offices.

A better choice would be to try to find some fresh colostrum from a dairy somewhere.  It can be frozen in ziplock bags, and keeps a long time.  Do not warm it in a microwave.  That breaks down the antibodies that the calf needs to develop immunity to diseases.  Warm it slowly in warm water before feeding it to the calf.  It's a waste of time to feed either powdered or natural if the calf is over 24 hours old.

I have had the best success by starting calves on whole milk for the first day, then 1/2 milk replacer and 1/2 whole milk the next day, and then milk replacer from then on.  Cuts down on the scours a lot.  Good luck!


----------



## beefy (Dec 21, 2008)

i dont have much success with powdered colostrum either.


----------



## kstaven (Jan 10, 2009)

We have never had good results from powder.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 10, 2009)

i never lost a calf that i had to use the powder on.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 10, 2009)

I haven't lost one of them either but, they don't seem to do as well as the others either.


----------



## kstaven (Jan 11, 2009)

We have always had better success having a gallon of first milk in the freezer just in case.


----------



## m.holloway (Jan 15, 2009)

My 2 cents is that the Probios, works great. I haven't tryed it on a calf, but it works good on Reba. She seem to have a very high stress thing, and when we work with her on training for 4h and when we had cattle camp this past weekend I gave it to her in her feeding and had no trouble at all with the runs, She get's them at the first thing if any different's to her normal routine. Is she a big baby or what!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm glad it's working for Reba. I've had very good luck with it too.


----------

